# Need to find a locksmith...



## Vanisha (May 31, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking for a locksmith that can come change a couple of locks, does anyone know of anyone?


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

You have one in IBn Battuta Mall next to Geant Hypermarket. The shops sell various type of locks.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't have the number of the one I used but I got his number out of the phonebook. Otherwise go to the shop at Ibn Battutu Mall as advised by Midos and ask them if they have a number of a locksmith.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Or If you live in an apartment building ask maintenance.


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Or If you live in an apartment building ask maintenance.


Don't go through Maintenance, they will overcharge you. I have checked with my building maintenance when i wanted to change the lock they asked for 150 Dhs. So I went to Ibn Battuta , bought the lock and changed it myself for 30 Dhs. It took me only 5 minutes to do it.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Midos said:


> Don't go through Maintenance, they will overcharge you. I have checked with my building maintenance when i wanted to change the lock they asked for 150 Dhs. So I went to Ibn Battuta , bought the lock and changed it myself for 30 Dhs. It took me only 5 minutes to do it.


I would look at this suggestion as it is the most cost effective way.

However, if you are locked out or into a lock that you can't change I used Key Issues 050-664-3883 and his name is Rodin. Just be sure to hang on to your old locks or sell them back to them.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

You can also try Jim will fix it. They do everything and I am sure they could help you with it too,. Just google them in Dubai. Great service and they all speak English!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If it is just changing a lock you can buy the barrel out of ACE for around 40 dirhams and do it yourself, there is only one screw on the edge of the door holding it in.


----------



## iyan_as (Nov 9, 2010)

*fast & nice locksmith service*



Vanisha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a locksmith that can come change a couple of locks, does anyone know of anyone?


i called once a locksmith base in the international city called city key. He is exbert in lock opining & he came really fast, i was locked out of my car, his number 050_7063041 & he gave me the loweset price, i called many that day


----------

